# Guest Room Help!



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

We decided to paint our guest bedroom this past weekend. We are very pleased with the color and how it came out (light gray), but we are stuck on the decorating part.

Please don't mind the carpet color - that is due to be replaced with a more neutral beige color carpet soon (same as hallway just outside of room).

The room is about 120 sq ft in size. Here are some pictures I took (sorry for poor quality on some - taken with my phone). I also have a few pictures of what we have laying around the house to decorate with - we are trying to save some money since it's only a guest room.

My wife and I can't decide what should go where - any help would be greatly appreciated! 

The bed inside the photos is a Full size bed. Also - if we use the mirror we plan to repaint it Red to match the covers (if that helps any).


----------



## lovehome (Aug 24, 2012)

I think that the "live, laugh, love" should go on top of the black wall mount. Both should be right on top of the bed. The painting should be right next to the door to the right and the picture frame should be on the wall to the right of the bed. Put the insightful words next to the picture frame. I hope this helps.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------



## ThomasMead (Jul 19, 2013)

According to me painting should be on the wall to the left of the bed and picture frame should be left next to the door and "live, laugh, love" should be placed on the top of the wall .


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to have gotten back to this so late - life has been busy lately and yes there is still nothing on the walls in there yet!

Jus to clarify - when you say painting, you mean the green (soon to be red) mirror? And picture frame I'm assuming you mean the large frame with the basket?

Also which black wall piece were you referencing? The 4-piece one or the 2-piece one?

Any thoughts on the small family frame (with all the text)? I was thinking right of the closet door but my wife feels its too crammed there?

I should also mention my wife didn't want the mirror to the left of the bed because it faces you when walking in the door which causes bad "Feng Shui".

Thanks!!


----------

